

The Clipboard privacy scandle - nl
http://pandodaily.com/2012/03/01/verified-the-clipboard-data-privacy-scandal/

======
motoford
Instapaper's response sounds sarcastic to me:

 _While “Add URL” feature was implemented to help users of Instapaper, we now
understand that it was wrong to simplify the lives of the users._

I think they should have, at least, added an "in this manner" to the end of
that sentence. Just sounds like they were saying "we tried to help you and you
cried about it" instead of a sincere apology.

